# A battery operated rotisserie



## Caslon (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone remember a product from the 80's called Son of Hibachi portable
bar-b-que? I bought one and it turned out to be kind of a dud.
However, one accessory you could buy was a D battery powered rotisserie.
The battery rotisserie part removes from the spit rod. 1 D battery lasted me all summer.







If you have a small portable propane grill like seen below that has a lid that hinges down, you can port this little rotisserie over to it (with just a bit of work).






The metal spit rod ladder holders have thumb screw clamps that allow you to attach them to the side grill handles. It may take some modifying of handles. To make the spit rod fit your length of grill, just use the end of a bench grinder wheel and rotate the rod to grind out a new "round" groove for the rod to sit on the holder ladder notches (once you've measured where to). The spit rod is
plenty long to modify as the Son of Hibachi is a pretty long grill.

Then fire up the grill, attach a cornish game hen to the spit rod, throw some wood chips in, start up the rotisserie and close the lid almost closed.
I made some very good kabobs, game hens with my little adaption.
You need propane as it just takes too long to slow cook with coals.

Not really a bad little grill/rotisserie idea for a small patio of an apartment or condo where you don't want a grill on wheels or have to drag out a AC rotisserie cord.

Rotisserie for Son of Hibachi

Ya, you can laugh now.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 24, 2008)

No laughing here!!!!!  Thanks for taking the time to post the info.






JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 24, 2008)

Caslon, they're still online.​


----------



## Caslon (Jun 29, 2008)

I know...lol.  It's still a dud.   I used it for one summer back in the 80's.
The middle ash tray is wasted space that provides no heat.
The grates are cast iron and harder than hell to clean.

Still selling strong for some reason.  The rotisserie is one neat invention.
I'm going to order another rotisserie in case they go outta business.
Mine is 24 years old and I've taken it apart only few times to keep it working.

This ad video...a little hail doesn't matter.

Buy it!  I did.  1979


YouTube - Stadtparkgrill - Son of Hibachi


----------

